
Why Understanding Space Is So Hard - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/this-is-why-understanding-space-is-so-hard
======
vidanay
Space is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind- bogglingly big
it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's,
but that's just peanuts to space.

